# Batter up



## THE STIG (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHELBY-AIRF...005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd1c1ddd


----------



## toyman (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes those are my bars.How much is your bike?Do you have any pics?


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 1, 2015)

toyman said:


> How much is your bike?Do you have any pics?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree with the seller--appear to be repo. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with the seller--appear to be repo. V/r Shawn




2nd that, we've had an og set and the 80's "Mr. Shelby" bars (which are pretty nice).

Darcie


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 2, 2015)

How would one tell the difference between original and reproduction bars? seems like these hardly ever show up for sale. Will the reproductions bring the same $ as originals?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2015)

No, not even close to what og's can bring. The difference is in the center mostly.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 2, 2015)

My bars have 1 hole on the edge as all Torringtons and large script near that.
Chris


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 2, 2015)

Were the original bars Torrington?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> My bars have 1 hole on the edge as all Torringtons and large script near that.
> Chris




Chris.... I've seen the circled T, Small and Larger script. Do you happen to know the time line on each?? thanks either way...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 2, 2015)

Bri,
think there is just a T as well, no circle.
The T's before script and as to which script style was first, I'll have to pull some grips later.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Chris.... also, never knew about the T only...


----------

